
Web Design Trends 2010 - nreece
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/05/04/web-design-trends-2010/
======
Tichy
There seems to be a danger of designers designing pages to be attractive for
other designers. None of the pages were particularly attractive to me (non-
designer). Attractive to me would be something that indicates interesting
content. For designers, typography and graphics are interesting content.

~~~
marknutter
It's really not about what you as an individual find attractive, but what the
vast majority of people find attractive. We all have our preferences, and
design is a somewhat subjective thing, but the best designs will resonate with
the highest percentage of people, and aid in the functionality of the site
too.

~~~
Tichy
I don't see the point of your remark. Are you saying I am not qualified to
have an opinion on web design? No, we should let the "experts" decide, never
think for ourselves. The experts are always right.

How do you know the designs given appeal to the majority of people? And not
just appeal as in "I'd like to frame it and stick it to my wall" but as in
"I'd like to use this".

------
ihodes
Absolutely gorgeous. I want more.

God, but it makes me feel bad. My attempts as design are pitiful compared to
some of those (most of those... all of those?) examples. Gives me a lot to
look up to, and much to aspire to.

------
tokenadult
How do clients measure the business effectiveness of their website designs?

~~~
ThomPete
Clients don't measure the business effectiveness of their websites as such,
they measure lead-generation and conversion.

Most of the sites in that SM article don't have business objectives other than
to showcase great design.

~~~
patio11
This is one of my... frustrations with the online design community. I wish
there was a site devoted to the Mailchimps of the world: applications that _do
things for people_ and look great doing it.

~~~
ThomPete
The problem is that most of those sites are not interesting from an aesthetic
point of view.

And that is the problem with SM IMHO. It talks about functionality and
business and trends and optimization but uses only eye candy to prove it's
point.

Don't get me wrong. I am all for good looking design, but it's quite obvious
that unless you are able to sell your style. Style isn't part of what
ultimately makes a business successful.

~~~
marknutter
Tell that to Apple.

------
sumeeta
I was expecting some mention of CSS text shadows.

------
dbz
"reliable support of Web standards in the major browsers."

Ha Ha Ha...

